# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  παλευοντας την διπολικη....

## amelie74

ολα σκατα σημερα παλι...
οσο ημουν στο φροντιστηριο ολα καλα.
μολις γυρισα σπιτι αρχισαν τα προβληματα.
μαλωσα ασχημα με τους γονεις μου.
μπαινω μεσα και βλεπω μια μανα με μια μουρη στο πατωμα(δεν ξερω τι της εφταιγε).
η αδερφη μου αρχισε να μπαινει μεσα στο δωματιο μου καθε τοσο για να μου πει διαφορα νεα της,την ωρα που εγω ηθελα να ηρεμησω.
ο δε πατερας μου επειδη ειχε νευρακια μου μιλησε πολυ αποτομα και απαξιωτικα.
τους εβρισα και αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι κλειδωμενη στο δωματιο μου...

----------


## krino

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ετεροκαθοριζεσαι απο το περιβαλλον σου σε τοσο υπερβολικο βαθμο?


Μπαινεις σπιτι λοιπον με μια μανα με τη μουρη στο πατωμα.
η απαντηση μπορει να ειναι κατι της φταιει, σε πρωτο επιπεδο δεν σε αφορα.

Μπαινει η αδερφη σου και θελει να σου πει τα δικα της,
η απαντηση ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ φυσικο κατι τετοιο, ασχετως που εσυ θελεις κατι αλλο.

Μπαινει ο πατερας σου και εχει νευρα.
η απαντηση ειναι και αυτο ειναι φυσικο.



Σε ενα πραγμα που δεν σου επιτιθεται κανεις,
εσυ τους εβρισες....
ΓΙΑΤΙ?

----------


## melene

amelie,ως ποτε θα αφηνεις τους αλλους να καθοριζουν τα συναισθηματα σου?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Σε ενα πραγμα που δεν σου επιτιθεται κανεις,
> εσυ τους εβρισες....
> ΓΙΑΤΙ?


για τους παραπανω λογους που ανεφερα,που για μενα ειναι σημαντικοι(ασχετο αν εσεις δεν το καταλαβαινετε) και γιατι τους το κρατουσα μανιατικο απο κατι μαλακιες που μου ειπαν χθες και εγω δεν αντεδρασα και εκανα την παπια.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by melene_
> amelie,ως ποτε θα αφηνεις τους αλλους να καθοριζουν τα συναισθηματα σου?


μελεν μου οπως ξερεις ειμαι διπολικη αρα και υπερευαισθητη.
περα απο αυτο οι γονεις μου ειναι συνταξιουχοι και η αδερφη μου ανεργη.
πραγμα που σημαινει οτι τους τρωω στη μαπα σχεδον ολη μερα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Σε ενα πραγμα που δεν σου επιτιθεται κανεις,
> ...



κατσε μην αρπαζεσαι,
ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν καταλαβαινουμε?


Ας το πιασουμε αλλιως.
Τι περιθωρια ανεξαρτητοποιησεις εχεις και ποτε θα μπορουσες να μεινεις μονη σου?
Σε ενα οριζοντα 1 ετους πχ?

----------


## amelie74

μολις πατησω στα ποδια μου και βρω μια δουλεια της προκοπης(οχι φυλλαδια,κομπαρσοι και λοιπες μαλακιες).
τωρα αυτο μπορει να γινει σε ενα χρονο,σε δυο χρονια,ή μπορει και ποτε!

----------


## krino

σωστα.
μπορει σε ενα χρονο μπορει και ποτε.


Ομως ειναι κομβικο σημειο για να μπορεσεις να ηρεμησεις....
συμφωνεις?

----------


## RainAndWind

amelie,νομίζω πως απογοητεύεσαι πολύ γρήγορα.Κοίτα,δε σημαίνει πως επειδή βγήκες από το σπίτι,θα δεις αμέσως αλλαγή σε πράγματα και νοοτροπίες που σε προβληματίζουν.Αποτελεί όμως ένα πρώτο βήμα,να αποστασιοποιηθείς λιγάκι από ένα περιβάλλον που καθώς φαίνεται σε ενοχλεί.Παρολαυτά,μην φορτίζεις από πριν με υπερβολικές προσδοκίες κάθε σου νέο εγχείρημα,γιατί τότε γρήγορα απογοητεύεσαι και πέφτεις ψυχολογικά.Μην απαξιώνεις,αλλά και μην εξιδανικεύεις κάθε σου πρωτοβουλία,δέστην σαν ένα ακόμη βήμα προς έναν ελεύθερο εαυτό.Όχι βιάση,λίγο λίγο έρχονται οι αλλαγές,κάθε βήμα που προστίθεται μας δίνει δύναμη και ικανοποίηση. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ομως ειναι κομβικο σημειο για να μπορεσεις να ηρεμησεις....
> συμφωνεις?


απολυτα.ομως αντιστροφα κομβικο σημειο για να βρω δουλεια ειναι να ηρεμησω.(στο μετρο του δυνατου,οχι απολυτα...)

----------


## krino

δεν γινεται να τα εχεις και τα δυο,
το εχουμε ξαναπει αυτο νομιζω.


Να σου πω την αποψη μου συνολικα.






Κανεις μικρα ανοιγματα, και πολυ σωστα τα κανεις.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι σου λυνει και τα προβληματα σου ομως.
Η δικη σου δουλεια δεν εχει σχεση με την συμπεριφορα που υπαρχει σπιτι σου.
Ειτε κανεις ενα τεραστιο βημα ειτε τιποτα, οι γυρω σου εκει, θα σου μεταφερουν αρνητικη ενεργεια.

Ετσι σαν δεδομενο αυτο, εσυ πρεπει να κανεις το δικο σου πλανο που θα σε παει ενα βημα παραπανω.


Ομως,
αν προσδοκας να απεμπλακεις εντελως απο αυτο (αυτο και αν ειναι βημα ε?)
τοτε θα πρεπει να γινεις ανεξαρτητη και βεβαια απο την αλλη,
αυτο θα σου ανοιξει νεο γυρο προβληματων που τωρα δεν τα εχεις.
Πχ να πληρωσεις το νοικι σου....


Ποτε μα ποτε (εκτος αν βρεις αλλη πηγη εσοδων) δεν προκειται να ζεις χωρις προβληματα.
Το ζητουμενο ειναι να βρεις λειτουργικο τροπο διαχειρισης τους.


Θα σου πω ενα παραδειγμα.
Ζω καποια χρονια μονος μου,
και καποια στιγμη πολυ παλια, υπηρχε ενα θεμα να μεινω ενα βραδυ στο πατρικο μου.
Δεν μπορω να σου πω, ποσο δυσκολο ηταν κατι τετοιο.
Σιγα ομως να μην τα ελυσα ολα στη ζωη μου.
Ειναι ομως διαφορετικα επιπεδα δυσκολιας και φυσης σαν προβληματα.


αυτα.....

----------


## Ακροβατης

ameli μου οταν ζουμε με τις γονεις μας υπαρχουν στιγμες που ανεχομαστε και ανεχονται τα νευρα μας,ειναι λογικο..

βλεπω οτι για καθε κινηση π κανεις περιμενεις επιβραβευση απο τους δικους σου,καποιες φορες συμβαινει και καποιες οχι..εκει ειναι π πεισμωνεις και εσυ ακομη περισσοτερο και λες γιατι το κανω?

ομως πρεπει να συνηδητοποιησεις οτι το καθε σου βημα μικρο η μεγαλο,ειναι καλο να το κανεις μονο για σενα,μονο για την ameli οχι για την οικογενεια σου..δεν λεω ειναι πολυ ομορφο να ακουμε μπραβο..ειναι ακομη πιο ομορφο ομως οταν μεσα απο οτι κανουμε δινουμε χαρα σε μας και επιβραβευομαστε μονοι μας...

----------


## keep_walking

Σχεδον κανονας...οσο ριχνουμε στους αλλους τα στραβα τοτε ποτε δεν προκειται να αλλαξει τιποτα.
Γιατι αν περιμενουμε να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι συμπεριφορα απεναντι μας ωστε να αρχισουμε να παιρνουμε τα πανω μας φεξε μου και γλυστρισα.

----------


## amelie74

βρε παιδια δικιο εχετε.αλλα δεν συφωνειτε οτι αυτα που μου τυχαν στη ζωη ειναι too much?
απο την μια εχω να παλεψω με την διπολικη διαταραχη και απο την αλλη να αντιμετωπισω τις ψυχωσικες υποτροπες της αδερφης μου.
δεν ξερω κανεναν αλλο(ουτε σε αυτο το φορουμ,ουτε στην real life) να εχει και τα δυο αυτα προβληματα ταυτοχρονα.
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΤΥΧΗ.ΠΟΛΥ ΑΤΥΧΗ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Το too much amelie,εξαρτάται από τη χρονική στιγμή του καθενός,από τις αθροιστικές ίσως επιβαρύνσεις των προβλημάτων του,από τα χαρακτηριστικά της προσωπικότητάς του,από τα βιώματά του και πώς τα διαχειρίζεται,ένα σωρό άλλους παράγοντες.Όμως γιατί να ξεκινήσεις έναν αγώνα με τον στιγματισμό της ατυχίας,και όχι λέγοντας στον εαυτό σου πως κάθε μας πρόβλημα αποτελεί και μία ευκαιρία να μάθουμε μέσα από αυτό πώς να το ξεπερνάμε;Yπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να βλέπουμε κάθε πράγμα στη ζωή,προτιμάμε τους θετικούς τρόπους.
Φιλικά :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

βρε συ RainAndWind κουραστηκα πολυ με ολο αυτο τον αγωνα...
κουραστηκα παρα πολυ...
ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
(35 ειμαι χωρις σχεση εδω και χρονια και χωρις κοινωνικη ζωη).
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΝΩ....

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 35 ειμαι χωρις σχεση εδω και χρονια και χωρις κοινωνικη ζωη


και να πω οτι ημουν καμια κακασχημη ή καμια ηλιθια,θα δικαιολογουσα τα παραπανω.
δεν ειμαι βεβαια κανα ψωνιο,ομως πιστευω πως δεν ειμαι κατω απο τον μεσο ορο ουτε στον εμφανισιακο τομεα ουτε στον πνευματικο.
κατα καιρους εχω εισραξει καποια θετικα σχολια.
ομως θα προτιμουσα χιλιες φορες να ειμαι μια ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΤΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ,παρα να ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι είσαι amelie μου,κανένα τέρας;Δε βλέπω κανένα τέρας εγώ,παρά έναν άνθρωπο που καλείται να αλλάξει την εικόνα για τον εαυτό του,μέσα από δουλειά,ψάξιμο,βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό και αυτογνωσία.

Καταλαβαίνω την κούρασή σου,το έχω βιώσει κι εγώ,κατανοώ και τους λόγους και τα αίτια.Προέρχομαι κι εγώ από οικογένεια που έχει γονεικό μέλος με ψυχικό νόσημα και πέρασα από διάφορα στάδια μέχρι να βρω τους τρόπους να διαχειρίζομαι τα συναισθήματα,τις μνήμες και τα βιώματά μου με έναν τρόπο θετικό.Δε θα σου χρησιμέψει σε τίποτε να αρχίσω να σου αραδιάζω σκηνές απείρου κάλλους,βία και κακοποιήσεις.Όμως θα σε βοηθήσει ίσως να καταλάβεις πως η απόγνωση που αισθάνεσαι τώρα,δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συνεχιστεί επ\'άπειρον,ούτε αποτελεί το παρελθόν μας έναν σκόπελο πάνω στον οποίο ρίχνουμε κάθε ευθύνη για την εξέλιξή μας.

Έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να ανατρέψουμε τη λογική της ηττοπάθειας,να πάψουμε να κλαίμε για τις ατυχίες μας,που δεν είναι ούτε σπάνιες,ούτε μοναδικές.Εμείς τους δίνουμε τη δύναμη να μας κατατρέχουν,να υποβαθμίζουν το τώρα μας,να μας οδηγούν σε ματαίωση των ονείρων μας.

Αν αλλάξεις,σιγά σιγά,τον τρόπο που σε αντιμετωπίζεις,τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τα βάρη που επωμίστηκες(δεν αρνούμαι πως είναι βάρη),θα ανακαλύψεις πως και τη δύναμη διαθέτεις να συνεχίσεις στη ζωή με αισιοδοξία αλλά και την ευκαιρία να μην είσαι μια ευτυχισμένη μετριότητα.Να είσαι αυτό που εσύ επιθυμείς,απαλλαγμένη από τα βαρίδια της μιζέριας και της θλίψης.Μπορείς,γιατί πριν από εσένα το μπόρεσαν άλλοι,μην απογοητεύεσαι,δεν είσαι η μόνη.

Μην καταδικάζεις συνεχώς τον εαυτό σου,μην τον πυροβολείς διαρκώς,θα δεις πως με σταθερά βήματα και ακολουθώντας πάντα τις οδηγίες ειδικού,θα τα πας μια χαρά!

----------


## amelie74

επανερχομαι να σας πω και αλλα \"ευχαριστα\".

η αδερφη μου χθες ηταν παλι χαλια και ειχε ερθει στο δωματιο μου και αναστεναζε συνεχως.

ο πατερας μου ο οποιος νιωθει σωματικη αδυναμια εδω και ενα μηνα βρισκεται στο ωνασειο και κανει καποιες πολυ σημαντικες εξετασεις.πηγε και η μητερα μου μαζι του και ειμαστε μονες με την αδερφη μου,η οποια στριφογυριζει ολη μερα γυρω μου επειδη δεν εχει τι να κανει και μου σπαει τα νευρα.

επισης χθες βριστηκαμε παλι με την μανα μου,γιατι πανω που ειχα γυρισει απο το μαθημα και ηθελα να ηρεμησω,μου ανεθεσε δουλειες και οταν της ειπα ευγενικα οτι ειμαι κουρασμενη,η απαντηση ηταν \"ολο κουρασμενη εισαι\".η αχαριστία σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!

παρατηρω οτι ολοι σας προοδευετε στον ψυχολογικο τομεα-αλλοι πιο γρηγορα,αλλοι πιο αργα-
ειμαι η μονη εδω μεσα που μενω στασιμη.
ενω κανω βηματα προς τα \"εξω\"(πχ το οτι αρχισα μαθηματα για το ECDL),δεν μπορω να προοδευσω,γιατι με καθηλωνουν τα οικογενειακα προβληματα.
μολις νιωσω καπως καλυτερα,δεν τολμαω να χαρω,γιατι ειμαι βεβαιη πως κατι θα συμβει που θα με ριξει(και μην μου πειτε να μην επηρεαζομαι γιατι αυτο ειναι ανεφικτο για μενα οσο και αν το προσπαθω).

----------


## amelie74

ολγα θες να τα πουμε στο yahoo?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> επανερχομαι να σας πω και αλλα \"ευχαριστα\".
> 
> η αδερφη μου χθες ηταν παλι χαλια και ειχε ερθει στο δωματιο μου και αναστεναζε συνεχως.
> 
> ο πατερας μου ο οποιος νιωθει σωματικη αδυναμια εδω και ενα μηνα βρισκεται στο ωνασειο και κανει καποιες πολυ σημαντικες εξετασεις.πηγε και η μητερα μου μαζι του και ειμαστε μονες με την αδερφη μου,η οποια στριφογυριζει ολη μερα γυρω μου επειδη δεν εχει τι να κανει και μου σπαει τα νευρα.
> 
> επισης χθες βριστηκαμε παλι με την μανα μου,γιατι πανω που ειχα γυρισει απο το μαθημα και ηθελα να ηρεμησω,μου ανεθεσε δουλειες και οταν της ειπα ευγενικα οτι ειμαι κουρασμενη,η απαντηση ηταν \"ολο κουρασμενη εισαι\".η αχαριστία σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!
> 
> ...


Αμελι , δυστυχως η νοσηροτητα του στενου σου οικογενειακου περιβαλλοντος γενικευεται και κατα συνεπεια καθε προσπαθεια που κανεις στον \"εξω κοσμο\" πεφτει μοιραια στο κενο μολις ξαναγυριζεις στο ιδιο νοσηρο περιβαλλον...
Θα ξαναειμαι σκληρος μαζι σου γιατι αυτο μου λεει η συνειδηση μου να σου πω...
*Βαλε στοχο αμεσο , με τα πρωτα χρηματα που θα παρεις απο την δουλεια σου να ασφαλισεις κοριτσι μου πρωτα τον εαυτο σου σε μια δικη σου ησυχη φωλιτσα και μονο οταν βρεις την δυναμη να ξαναγυριζεις εκει και να προσφερεις οτι αντεχει η δικη σου ψυχικη υγεια στους αλλους γυρω σου...*
Ο ορισμος της αποθεραπειας σε ενα ψυχικο νοσημα ειναι η επαρκεια και η αυτονομια του αρρωστου και οσο θα ζεις σε ενα νοσηρο περιβαλλον ουτε εσυ θα μπορεσεις να αποθεραπευθεις ,
ουτε φυσικα να συμπαρασταθεις στην αδελφη και την μητερα σου μια που ο μπαμπας σου φαινεται να αντιμετωπιζει προβληματα υγειας και αν μη τι αλλο αυτο ανεβαζει τον βαθμο οικονομικης δυσχερειας της οικογενειας και μονο εσυ σημερα θα μπορουσες να βοηθησεις τους αλλους

----------


## amelie74

Πανο μου, σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση,αλλα πρωτον δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχει προβλημα υγειας ο πατερας μου(εξετασεις κανει ο ανθρωπος κατσε να βγουνε πρωτα τα αποτελεσματα) και δευτερον προβλημα οικονομικης δυσχερειας δεν υπαρχει δοξα τω Θεω στην οικογενεια μας.

οσων αφορα το οτι η αυτονομια μου θα ειναι η σωτηρια μου συμφωνω απολυτα!




ΥΓ.ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑ.ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΑΠΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ.
ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ YAHOO H MSN ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!!!

----------


## amelie74

τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι γεγονος οτι εχει γινει ενα μπαχαλο στο φορουμ,με αποτελεσμα να εχουν \"κινηση\" τα θεματα στα οποια γινεται το μπαχαλο.αυτο το κατανοω.

παρολα αυτα πολλα αλλα θεματα,που αφορουν προβληματα των μελων μας,εξακολουθουν να εχουν κινηση,ενω το δικο μου δεν εχει.
καποτε μου γραφατε συχνα και αυτο με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.
ισως σας κουρασα....
ισως επαναλαμβανομαι....
ισως καποιοι με εχετε αντιπαθησει και το κανετε για \"σπασιμο\"...
ισως δεν μπαινουν πια συχνα στο φορουμ καποιοι φιλοι μου απο εδω(πελαριρι,ολγακι,ουινστ νμαν κ.α.)
δεν ξερω τι φταιει..
ειλικρινα δεν ξερω...

----------


## giota

Αμελί τίποτε απο αυτά δεν συμβαίνει απλά δούλευαν δυο θέματα φαγωμάρας.Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα την στιγμή που δεν αντιμετωπίζεται οικονομικό πρόβλημα μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μείνεις σε δικό σου χώρο κοντά στο σπίτι αλά και μόνη;υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα;

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί,μη συνδέεις τη συμμετοχή ή μη των μελών σε ένα thread ως απόρριψη ή αποδοχή προς το πρόσωπό σου.Αυτό συμβαίνει σε διάφορα threads,άλλοτε να έχουν περισσότερη κίνηση,άλλοτε όχι.Δεν έχει να κάνει με σένα.Μη ρίχνεις κι άλλες ενοχές εκεί που δε σου χρειάζονται.Μια χαρά είσαι!
Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω,αφού προς το παρόν είσαι στο περιβάλλον αυτό,μήπως θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάποια απλά πράγματα για να το νιώθεις πιο ευχάριστο το χώρο,πιο δικό σου;Πχ,θα σου άρεσε να αλλάξεις κάτι στο δωμάτιό σου,χρώματα,κουρτίνα,να βάλεις φυτά,να βρεις τι θα τον έκανε ομορφότερο χωρίς πολλά έξοδα;Kάποιες φορές,μικρές αλλαγές μας κάνουν να βλέπουμε με άλλο μάτι το περιβάλλον μας.

Κοίτα,η αδερφή σου ας αναστενάζει όσο θέλει.Δεν εξαρτάται από σένα η συμπεριφορά της.Το αν θα συνεχίσει όμως αυτό να επηρεάζει εσένα,είναι!
Μπορείς σιγά σιγά να αλλάξεις τη στάση σου προς τον εαυτό σου,να αποκτήσεις περισσότερη σιγουριά,έτσι θα αλλάξει και ο τρόπος σκέψης σου απέναντι στους άλλους,που τώρα σε επηρεάζει ακόμη.
Αν εσύ μάθεις να αγαπάς περισσότερο το Αμελάκι,θα μάθουν και οι άλλοι να το αγαπούν περισσότερο,γιατί αυτά τα δύο πάνε κάπως έτσι συνήθως.Δεν είπαμε αμέσως,σιγά σιγά,όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους. :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι γεγονος οτι εχει γινει ενα μπαχαλο στο φορουμ,με αποτελεσμα να εχουν \"κινηση\" τα θεματα στα οποια γινεται το μπαχαλο.αυτο το κατανοω.
> 
> παρολα αυτα πολλα αλλα θεματα,που αφορουν προβληματα των μελων μας,εξακολουθουν να εχουν κινηση,ενω το δικο μου δεν εχει.
> καποτε μου γραφατε συχνα και αυτο με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.
> ισως σας κουρασα....
> ισως επαναλαμβανομαι....
> ισως καποιοι με εχετε αντιπαθησει και το κανετε για \"σπασιμο\"...
> ισως δεν μπαινουν πια συχνα στο φορουμ καποιοι φιλοι μου απο εδω(πελαριρι,ολγακι,ουινστ νμαν κ.α.)
> ...


αμελι ,
καθε προβλημα που μπαινει σε ενα δημοσιο χωρο συζητησης σχετικα με την ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη εχει 3 φασεις 
1. η ενημερωση του φορουμ 
2.η καταγραφη των αντιδρασεων των μελων του 
3. η απαντηση του ατομου που το εφερε και η αλλαγη η διατηρηση της ιδεας που ειχε για αυτο
το δικο σου θεμα εχει κλεισει τον κυκλο του...
οταν μονη σου γραφεις οτι η αυτονομια μου θα με οδηγησει στην λυση του προβληματος μου , εμμεσα καθε παραπαβω σχολιο μον κακο μπορει να σου κανει εσενα η ποιουδηποτε βαζει ενα νεο θεμα στο φορουμ 
Αυτο ακριβως θα πρεπει να γινει συνειδηση σε καθε μελος που απορει για αυτη την κυματοειδους μορφης επικοινωνια !
Παν μετρον αριστον...
Παραταυθα αυτο που πιστευω οτι εχεις αναγκη ειναι η παρεα καποιων φιλων σου και αυτο δεν σχετιζεται με το προβλημα σου γιατι το εχουν ολοι οι φυσιλογικοι ανθρωποι!
εχεις αναγκη παρεα , φιλους σχεσεις .
Καλα κανεις λποιον που επιδιωκεις την προσωπικη επικοινωνια μαζι τους ...
Μην συνδεεις ομως την ωφελιμοτητα του φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης με την απουσια σχολιων στο ποστ σου

----------


## amelie74

RainAndWind ,πανο σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας :Smile: 

Γιωτα μου,οσων αφορα το ζητημα που εθιξες,αντικειμενικα,υπαρχ ει η δυνατοτητα να νοικιασω ενα μικρο σπιτακι.το θεμα ειναι οτι οι γονεις μου,δεν ειναι διατεθημενοι να μου δινουν ενα ικανοποιητικο ποσον καθε μηνα,για ενοικιο,διατροφη,σπουδες,λ γαριασμους,ψωνια κλπ,για διαφορους δικους τους λογους.

απο την στιγμη λοιπον που ειμαι απολυτα οικονομικα εξαρτημενη απο τους γονεις μου,αυτο που μπορω να κανω απο την πλευρα μου,ειναι να αυξησω τα προσοντα μου(στους η/υ και στα αγγλικα),ετσι ωστε να προσπαθησω να βρω μια δουλεια της προκοπης και να φυγω απο το σπιτι,πατωντας στα δικα μου ποδια.
αλλα ακομα κι αν δεν μπορεσω να βρω δουλεια με ικανοποιητικες αποδοχες και μονο το οτι θα λειπω απο το σπιτι τη μιση μερα,σιγουρα θα μου κανει καλο.

παντως αυτο που προεχει τωρα,ειναι να αποκτησω αυτα τα εφοδια και προς αυτη την κατευθυνση κινουμαι.

----------


## giota

Μπράβο Αμελί είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις μην σταματάς την προσπάθεια και μην σε ρίχνουν επουσιώδη πράγματα εσύ έχεις ένα στόχο.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> παρατηρω οτι ολοι σας προοδευετε στον ψυχολογικο τομεα-αλλοι πιο γρηγορα,αλλοι πιο αργα-
> ειμαι η μονη εδω μεσα που μενω στασιμη.
> ενω κανω βηματα προς τα \"εξω\"(πχ το οτι αρχισα μαθηματα για το ECDL),δεν μπορω να προοδευσω,γιατι με καθηλωνουν τα οικογενειακα προβληματα.
> μολις νιωσω καπως καλυτερα,δεν τολμαω να χαρω,γιατι ειμαι βεβαιη πως κατι θα συμβει που θα με ριξει(και μην μου πειτε να μην επηρεαζομαι γιατι αυτο ειναι ανεφικτο για μενα οσο και αν το προσπαθω).





> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι γεγονος οτι εχει γινει ενα μπαχαλο στο φορουμ,με αποτελεσμα να εχουν \"κινηση\" τα θεματα στα οποια γινεται το μπαχαλο.αυτο το κατανοω.
> 
> παρολα αυτα πολλα αλλα θεματα,που αφορουν προβληματα των μελων μας,εξακολουθουν να εχουν κινηση,ενω το δικο μου δεν εχει.
> καποτε μου γραφατε συχνα και αυτο με βοηθουσε αφανταστα.
> ισως σας κουρασα....
> ισως επαναλαμβανομαι....
> ισως καποιοι με εχετε αντιπαθησει και το κανετε για \"σπασιμο\"...
> ισως δεν μπαινουν πια συχνα στο φορουμ καποιοι φιλοι μου απο εδω(πελαριρι,ολγακι,ουινστ νμαν κ.α.)
> ...


Πρώτον να σου πω πως σε θεωρώ απο τις πιο συμπαθητικές παρουσίες του φορουμ. Έχουμε μιλήσει και παλαιότερα, ίσως να θυμάσαι τι είχαμε πει. Αν θυμάμαι εγώ καλά είχαμε διαπιστώσει για το πως ένας πίνακας ζωγραφικής έχει διαφορετική ομορφιά για τον καθένα..

Πολύ σωστά παρατηρείς πως τα θέματα που έχουν κίνηση είναι και τα θέματα που δημιουργούν περισσότερο μπάχαλο. Παλαιότερα παραπονιόμουν και εγώ για την μικρή συμμετοχή σε κάποια δικά μου θέματα που πίστευα πως θα μπορούσαν να ανοίξουν τα μάτια σε πολλούς. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι πως την πλειοψηφία δεν την ενδιαφέρει η ενεργή συμμετοχή. Οι περισσότεροι απλώς παρατηρούν και καταγράφουν. 

Είπες και κάτι ακόμα που με έβαλες σε σκέψεις. \"Οι περισσότεροι προοδέουν ψυχολογικά, άλλοι πιο γρήγορα άλλοι πιο αργά\". Αλήθεια έχεις σκεφτεί πόσοι είναι που γράφουν σε σταθερή βάση? Εμένα μου φαίνονται λίγοι. Η ακόμα πόσοι άνθρωποι ανα την χώρα ή τον κόσμο έχουν τα θέματα τους και αδυνατούν να το κατανοήσουν ή να εκτεθούν σε ένα φορουμ? 

Μετά απο κάποιο σημείο θέλησα να αποχωρήσω απο το φορουμ, το οποίο είχα αρχίσει να το βλέπω με διαφορετικά μάτια και να με απωθεί. Δεν έχω αποχωρήσει εντελώς αλλά δεν διαβάζω όλα τα θέματα ούτε γράφω μανιωδώς όπως ίσως έκανα παλαιότερα. Μακάρι όμως να έφτανα στο σημείο να αισθάνομαι περισσότερο την γεύση του γλυκού απο την γέυση του πικρού..

Ευχομαι η αδελφή σου να είναι καλύτερα. Είναι δύσκολες περιπτώσεις οι ψυχώσεις. Μπορεί να υπάρξει βελτίωση και στα καλά του καθουμένου να εκδηλωθούν παρεκκλίνουσες συμπεριφορές. Χρειάζεται υπομονή. Αποδοχή και αγάπη.

Ελπίζω και εσύ και αισθανθείς καλύτερα μετά και απο τις πρωτοβουλίες σου (ECDL κ.α). Οι δραστηριότητες βοηθάνε. Να μην αισθάνεσαι πως είσαι χειρότερη κανενός. Είσαι απλά πιο ευαίσθητη όπως πολλοί άνθρωποι. Ο πίνακας μπορεί να ασχημίνει πιο εύκολα άρα και να ομορφύνει πιο εύκολα.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## amelie74

@Γιωτα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου.θα προσπαθω να μην επηρεαζομαι,αλλα οπως εχετε διαπιστωσει δεν τα καταφερνω παντα.
οπως λες επηρεαζομαι και απο επουσιωδη ζητηματα που εμενα μου φαινονται βουνο,αλλα και απο αντικειμενικα σοβαρα ζητηματα,που θα εριχναν τον καθενα πιστευω,ισως σε μικροτερο βαθμο...

@vince τι γλυκο,ανθρωπινο και αληθινο που ηταν το μηνυμα σου!
να εισαι παντα καλα :Smile:

----------


## giota

Εγώ βλέπω μεγάλη πρόοδο Αμελί και μην το βάζεις κάτω είσαι αγωνίστρια συνέχισε δυναμικά και φρόντισε την Αμελί

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα γλυκια μου για τα καλα σου λογια :Smile: 
οχι δεν θα το βαλω κατω.
λυγιζω βεβαια καθημερινα,αλλα καθημερινα ξανασηκωνομαι :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπραβο αμελι,εκπληρωσε τους στοχους σου κ συνεχισε ετσι με δυναμη κοριτσι μου,θα τα καταφερεις :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να σαι καλα ολγακι μου :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Αμελί, 
κάθε φορά που σε διάβάζω είσαι και πιο δυναμική!
Αξιοποίησε αυτο το θυμό που νιώθεις, τη δυσφορία, με εποικοδομητικό τρόπο. Βάλε στόχους, κάνε ένα βήμα τη φορά, δες τις επιτυχίες σου -ακόμα και τις πιο μικρές και πες εσύ το μπράβο στον εαυτό σου- και μην περιμένεις να αλλάξουν όλα από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη. 
Όσο για το παράπονό σου και την απόγνωση και το θυμό που αισθάνεσαι ότι όλα αυτά τα οποία έχεις επωμισθεί στη ζωή σου είναι too much, θα συμφωνήσω αλλά θα διαφωνήσω ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλα μέλη με τα ίδια, περισσότερα ή λογότερα προβλήματα. Καλό είναι να βλέπεις τα προβλήματα γύρω σου, να μην εθελοτυφλείς αλλά από την άλλη να μην σε κάνουν να βλαστημείς τη μοίρα σου (δε λέω ανθρώπινο είναι και αυτό αλλά μη μένεις εκεί)και να σε αποτρέπουν από την προσπάθεια βελτίωσης της ζωής σου.

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεις αναφέρει...Εκτός από την αγωγή ακολουθείς και κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα ανωνυμη.
καταρχας εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο οτι υπαρχουν χειροτερα προβληματα απο τα δικα μου.μονο οταν ειμαι πολυ χαλια εθελοτυφλω και βλεπω μονο τα δικα μου προβληματα.

τωρα ως προς το ερωτημα που εθεσες...ψυχοθεραπεια εκανα μεχρι προσφατα και γενικοτερα ολα αυτα τα χρονια εχω κανει πολλων μορφων ψυχοθεραπειες(ψυχαναλυτικ ,υποστηρικτικη και αλλες).
απο τον τελευταιο μου γιατρο δεν εμεινα και τοσο ευχαριστημενη,ουτε και απο τους προηγουμενους.
επειδη βαρεθηκα και κουραστηκα να ψαχνω νεους ψυχοθεραπευτες,σκεφτομαι να ψαχτω για ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια αυτη τη φορα.ερχεται οικονομικοτερα και ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

kalhmera αμελι!!

πως πας με τα μαθηματα?

φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

θα δειξει Ολγα μου...
φιλακια και σε σενα :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> καλημερα ανωνυμη.
> καταρχας εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο οτι υπαρχουν χειροτερα προβληματα απο τα δικα μου.μονο οταν ειμαι πολυ χαλια εθελοτυφλω και βλεπω μονο τα δικα μου προβληματα.
> 
> τωρα ως προς το ερωτημα που εθεσες...ψυχοθεραπεια εκανα μεχρι προσφατα και γενικοτερα ολα αυτα τα χρονια εχω κανει πολλων μορφων ψυχοθεραπειες(ψυχαναλυτικ ,υποστηρικτικη και αλλες).
> απο τον τελευταιο μου γιατρο δεν εμεινα και τοσο ευχαριστημενη,ουτε και απο τους προηγουμενους.
> επειδη βαρεθηκα και κουραστηκα να ψαχνω νεους ψυχοθεραπευτες,σκεφτομαι να ψαχτω για ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια αυτη τη φορα.ερχεται οικονομικοτερα και ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.


Ωραία, γιατί όχι;  :Smile: 
Πάντως Αμελί, ακόμα κι αν σε ακούω πολύ δυσανασχετημένη, σε άκούω πολύ διαφορετική, δυναμικά δυσανασχετημένη δηλαδή! Και ναι, αυτό είναι μία αλλαγή, αναγνώρισέ την, χαιρέτησέ την και καλωσόρισέ την! :Smile:  Αξιοποίησέ την με δράση :Smile: )

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> ο πατερας μου, ο οποιος νιωθει σωματικη αδυναμια εδω και ενα μηνα, βρισκεται στο ωνασειο και κανει καποιες πολυ σημαντικες εξετασεις.


τελικα ο καρδιολογος ειπε οτι πρεπει να γινει και στεφανιογραφημα.
ειπε οτι ενδεχεται να μην χρειαστει καμια επεμβαση,αλλα υπαρχει η περιπτωση να βαλει το λεγομενο \"μπαλονακι\" ή στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων,να χρειαστει by pass.
το μονο παρηγορητικο,ειναι οτι δεν τον πιεσε να παει αμεσα για αυτη την εξεταση.φανταζομαι,οτι αν ηταν τραγικα τα πραγματα,θα του ελεγε να κανει το στεφανιογραφημα το συντομοτερο δυνατον....

----------


## Sofia

Αμελι,

ακομα κ αν χρειαστει \"μπαλονακι\", δεν ειναι τπτ αλλο παρα εγχειρηση ρουτινας πλεον. Λογικο να ανησυχεις, αλλα μη βαζεις στο μυαλο σου πώς ειναι κατι το τραγικο. Θα σας τα πει ο γιατρος αναλυτικα. Ευχομαι περαστικα να ειναι κ συντομα να ναι καλυτερα ο πατερας σου!

----------


## Arsi

ευχομαι περαστικά αμελί....

έχεις δίκιο πάντως,αν όντος ήταν έντονο το πρόβλημα θα τον πίεζε άμεσα υποθέτω.

εσύ τι κάνεις?

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι και Σοφια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σας.
να ειστε παντα καλα :Smile: 
κατα τα αλλα...συνεχιζω την μελετη μου για το ECDL και πρωτα ο Θεος,το αλλο Σαββατο δινω εξετασεις για την πρωτη ενοτητα.

----------


## Arsi

Καλή επιτυχία :Smile: 

Μπράβο αμελί,πολύ χαίρομαι για τα βήματά σου.κ συ να είσαι πάντα καλά :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

Καλη επιτυχια Αμελι :Smile: 

Πες μας πώς τα πηγες!

----------


## amelie74

thanks sofia :Big Grin: 
thanks arsi :Big Grin:

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> Αρσι και Σοφια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σας.
> να ειστε παντα καλα
> κατα τα αλλα...συνεχιζω την μελετη μου για το ECDL και πρωτα ο Θεος,το αλλο Σαββατο δινω εξετασεις για την πρωτη ενοτητα.


καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ ουινστον.
και συ καλη δυναμη και καλη επιτυχια στους στοχους που εχεις θεσει :Wink:

----------


## Ακροβατης

ameli καλη επιτυχια γλυκεια μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα ολγακι μου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

...........................

----------


## amelie74

αγχος,αγχος,αγχος!
το Σαββατο,εξεταζομαι στο word και εχω κατααγχωθει.
εχω αγορασει ενα πακετο με τεστ προσομοιωσης και εχω κανει παρα πολυ εξασκηση.
τα αποτελεσματα στα τεστ αυτα, μου βγαζουν ποσοστο επιτυχιας γυρω στο 85-95%.
εχω κατεβασει και απο το ιντερνετ κατι ντεμο.και σε αυτα εχω υψηλο ποσοστο επιτυχιας.
παρολα αυτα φοβαμαι μηπως στην εξετασεις κοπω.
οχι λογω ελλειψης γνωσεων/ικανοτητων/εξασκησης,αλλα λογω υπερμετρου αγχους.
το τεστ περιλαμβανει 36 ερωτησεις και ο χρονος που εχουμε στη διαθεση μας ειναι 45 λεπτα.δλδ μονο 1 λεπτο και κατι, η καθε ερωτηση.
επιτυχων θεωρειται οποιος εχει απο 75% και πανω.
ο πατερας μου,προσπαθωντας να με ηρεμησει,μου λεει οτι ακομα και αν κοπω,δεν ηρθε η συντελεια του κοσμου.
παρολα αυτα ειμαι κατααγχωμενη.
help please!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

Αμελι,

αν σκεφτεις λιγο πιο ψυχραιμα, σε ολα τα τεστ πας καλα, αρα οι πιθανοτητες ειναι μαζι σου το Σάββατο.

Προσπάθησε να αφησεις λιγο κατα μερος τί σκεφτονται οι αλλοι για αυτες τις εξετασεις κ δες αν μπορεις μονο αυτο που ειναι: εξετάσεις για ενα πιστοποιητικο.

Καταλαβαινω πώς δεν ειναι ευκολο, αλλα σιγουρα οχι ακατατορθωτο :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

ιωάννα είναι ένα τέταρτο υπόθεση. μην το σκέφτεσαι καν. πήγες, έδωσες, πέρασες, τέλειωσες.  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω για την εμψυχωση πελαριρι και σοφια.
θα προσπαθησω να αυτοκυριαρχηθω και να ηρεμησω οσο μπορω.
αχ πελ μου,μακαρι να ειναι ετσι απλα,οπως τα λες. :Wink:

----------


## Ακροβατης

TA παιζεις στα δαχτυλα σου αυτα θα το περασεις και μαλιστα με καλο βαθμο!!!!οπως λει και η σοφια οι πιθανοτητες ειναι μαζι σου,αλλα ακομη και αν κοπεις θα το ξαναδωσεις δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να σαι καλα Ολγα μου :Smile: 
εσυ οταν ειχες δωσει ECDL ποια ενοτητα σε δυσκολεψε περισσοτερο απο τις 3:word,excel,internet?

----------


## Ακροβατης

excel το εδωσα 2 φορες :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

το word να μην το φοβαμαι Ολγακι μου δλδ ε?:P
σημερα πηγα και εδωσα τα λεφτα για την εξεταση.
δινω το σαββατο στις 11 η ωρα τελικα.
και ο Θεος βοηθος που λενε....

----------


## narnia

Καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα. Δεν είναι δυσκολότερη η εξέταση από τα τεστ που κάνεις. Αφού εκεί τα πας καλά δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι. Αν ξεπεράσεις κα την αρχική αγωνία θα σου φανεί παιχνιδάκι κι ο χρόνος είναι αρκετός. Να αίσαι ψύχραιμη κι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα. Δεν είναι δυσκολότερη η εξέταση από τα τεστ που κάνεις. Αφού εκεί τα πας καλά δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι. Αν ξεπεράσεις κα την αρχική αγωνία θα σου φανεί παιχνιδάκι κι ο χρόνος είναι αρκετός. Να αίσαι ψύχραιμη κι όλα θα πάνε καλά.


αχ narnia μου,
σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα το πακετο που κανω εξασκηση περιλαμβανει συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις(ευτυχως αρκετες) που δεν εναλλασσονται.
οποτε ειναι λογικο μετα απο τοση εξασκηση πανω στις συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις, και η ταχυτητα μου πλεον να ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και να ειμαι ευστοχη στις απαντησεις μου.

αυριο ομως θα εξεταστω πανω σε καινουριες ερωτησεις...
οσο για το αγχος μου παρολο που ειναι υπερμετρο,θα προσπαθησω να το ελεγχξω.οσο μπορω τουλαχιστον....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> αυριο ομως θα εξεταστω πανω σε καινουριες ερωτησεις...
> οσο για το αγχος μου παρολο που ειναι υπερμετρο,θα προσπαθησω να το ελεγχξω.οσο μπορω τουλαχιστον....


Αμελι,

μπορει να ναι κ οι ιδιες ή παρομοιες. Εχοντας οπως λες την εμπειρια των τοσων τεστ, θα σου ναι πιο ευκολο να απαντησεις πιο γρηγορα. Ψυχραιμια :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελικα,επειδη δεν ειχα διαβασει απο τεμπελια ενα δυσκολο κομματι της υλης (συγχωνευση αλληλογραφιας), το οποιο απ\' οτι εμαθα ειναι πολυ sos,μετεθεσα την εξεταση για το αλλο Σαββατο,προκειμενου να παω ετοιμοπολεμη.  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους  :Smile: 
θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας αλλον ενα προβληματισμο μου.
αυριο οι γονεις μου φευγουν για ενα συντομο ταξιδι.
θα επιστρεψουν την τεταρτη το βραδυ.
θα μεινουμε λοιπον μονες εγω και η αδερφη μου.

γενικα οταν λειπουν οι γονεις μας τα παμε πολυ καλα με την αδερφη μου-ισως και καλυτερα απ\'οτι οταν ειμαστε ολοι μαζι στο σπιτι.

το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι την τεταρτη, οπως καθε τεταρτη, η αδερφη μου θα παει στην ψυχιατρο της.το εχω ξανααναφερει, οτι επειδη την ζοριζει να κανει πραγματα που δεν ειναι ετοιμη και γενικα της λεει πολλες μαλακιες ( πχ της κατηγορει τον πατερα μου, οτι ειναι υπερπροστατευτικος) ,γυρναει σπιτι παντα μα παντα ταραγμενη.

οταν ειναι εδω οι γονεις, την ηρεμουν εκεινοι.
αυτη την τεταρτη ομως θα ειμαστε μονες και θα πρεπει καπως να την ηρεμησω εγω.
το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο οτι γυρναει ταραγμενη, αλλα πολλες φορες, γινεται και επιθετικη απεναντι σε μενα λεκτικα.
προφανως βαζει \"λαδι στη φωτια \" η ηλιθια η γιατρος της,την οποια οπως εχετε καταλαβει δεν εκτιμω καθολου.

εχω λοιπον αγχωθει με το θεμα αυτο.τι θα κανω δλδ την τεταρτη. πως θα αντιμετωπισω την ταραχη της. δεν ειμαι και γω οπως ξερετε απο σιδερο και επηρεαζομαι παρα πολυ οταν ερχεται καθε τοσο στο δωματιο μου και αρχιζει να αναστεναζει και να ειναι κατααγχωμενη και πολυ φορτισμενη αρνητικα.

κατα τα αλλα,αν δεν υπηρχε το θεμα της τεταρτης, χαιρομαι
που θα λειψουν οι γονεις απο το σπιτι.

any help????

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αμελι!
σκεφτομουνα μηπως και η αδερφη σου θα χαρει και θα ηρεμησει που θα στε μονες?

μηπως το οτι θα σε βλεπει και και σενα πιο χαρουμενη και χαλαρη ισως την κανει να μην εχει αυτο το ξεσπασμα μετα το γιατρο?

ομως και να συμβει αυτο το ξεσπασμα ισως και εσυ το παρεις πιο ηρεμα και τη βοηθησεις χωρις να εχεις τη &lt;&lt;γκρινια των γονιων σου&gt;&gt; που σε καποιες φασεις σε τσιτωνει...

φιλακια...

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου Αμελί.Μήπως θα βοηθούσε την αποφόρτισή της το να μην μπείτε σε καμιά διαδικασία συζήτησης αρχικά,αλλά να της προτείνεις να κάνετε μαζί κάτι που θα τη βοηθήσει να στραφεί σε κάτι θετικότερο;Να δείτε μαζί μια πιο ανάλαφρη σε θέμα ταινία,να ακούσετε λίγη μουσική,να της δοθεί ο χρόνος να χαλαρώσει λίγο;Προσπάθησε να μη γίνεις επικριτική,αλλά να της αποσπάσεις την προσοχή με χιούμορ και καλή διάθεση.Θα σας δοθεί η ευκαιρία να είστε πιο αληθινές μεταξύ σας,χωρίς τη γονεική παρουσία,που κάποιες φορές μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε ακόμη\"παιδιά\"(με την αρνητική έννοια).Να μην πάρεις το ρόλο της μαμάς λοιπόν,αλλά της αδερφής και να μοιραστείτε τον κοινό σας χρόνο με ηρεμία εύχομαι. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα RainAndWind 

ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις σαν μεθοδους αποφορτισης της αδερφης μου, οντως πιανουν ολες τις αλλες μερες, εκτος απο τις τεταρτες.γυρναει τοσο τσιτωμενη που τιποτα δεν μπορει να την χαλαρωσει.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι την τεταρτη, οπως καθε τεταρτη, η αδερφη μου θα παει στην ψυχιατρο της.το εχω ξανααναφερει, οτι επειδη την ζοριζει να κανει πραγματα που δεν ειναι ετοιμη και γενικα της λεει πολλες μαλακιες ( πχ της κατηγορει τον πατερα μου, οτι ειναι υπερπροστατευτικος) ,γυρναει σπιτι παντα μα παντα ταραγμενη.
> 
> οταν ειναι εδω οι γονεις, την ηρεμουν εκεινοι.
> αυτη την τεταρτη ομως θα ειμαστε μονες και θα πρεπει καπως να την ηρεμησω εγω.


Αμελί μου,
σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά δεν γυρίσει τόσο ταραγμένη αυτήν την τετάρτη η αδερφή σου αφού θα λείπουν οι γονείς σας.
Ξέρεις αν όντος στο γιατρό μιλάει κ ξίνει πληγές για το γονεικό περιβάλλον είναι σχετικά φυσιολογικό να ταράζεται περισσότερο όταν ξέρει ότι θα γυρίσει κ θα τους αντικρύσει.
Έχετε μείνει άλλες φορές 2 σας σε ανάλογη περίπτωση?μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά....

Συγχρόνως όταν γυρίσει ασχοληθείται κ με κάτι εντελώς ανάλαφρο(ή με κάτι που ξέρεις ότι της αρέσει)κ ...εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά :Smile: 

Ελπίζω να πας καλά με την προετοιμασία του Σαββάτου ε?
φιλάκια.

----------


## krino

ε τοτε,
μηπως να πηγαινες μια βολτα, καπου τελως παντων για λιγες ωρες?
ετσι ωστε να περασει το πρωτο κυμα σε πρωτη φαση?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε τοτε,
> μηπως να πηγαινες μια βολτα, καπου τελως παντων για λιγες ωρες?
> ετσι ωστε να περασει το πρωτο κυμα σε πρωτη φαση?


κ αυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση.Πάρα πολύ καλή θα έλεγα.

----------


## krino

πιστευω οτι αν κατι ειναι απιστευτα πιεστικο και μη διαχειρισιμο,
καλο ειναι να μην το σηκωνει κανεις.
Και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να το σηκωσει.
Τουλαχιστον για το διαστημα που ειναι ακριβως ετσι.

Απο την αλλη,
το να αποφευγεις να διαχειριστεις μια κατασταση δεν ειναι το καλυτερο.
Αλλα ολα συντελουν στο να κανεις αυτο που πιστευεις θα :Smile:  εχεις το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.

Ετσι με αυτο το σκεπτικο πραξε το καλυτερο....

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Αμελί μου,
> σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά δεν γυρίσει τόσο ταραγμένη αυτήν την τετάρτη η αδερφή σου αφού θα λείπουν οι γονείς σας.
> Ξέρεις αν όντος στο γιατρό μιλάει κ ξίνει πληγές για το γονεικό περιβάλλον είναι σχετικά φυσιολογικό να ταράζεται περισσότερο όταν ξέρει ότι θα γυρίσει κ θα τους αντικρύσει.
> Έχετε μείνει άλλες φορές 2 σας σε ανάλογη περίπτωση?μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά....


θα αντικρισει ομως εμενα Αρσι μου.
και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν της κατηγορει μονο τους γονεις αλλα και μενα.
ειναι πολυ ηλιθια η γυναικα.
φυτρωνει εκει που δεν την σπερνουνε.
ενταξει να συζητανε για τις μεταξυ μας σχεσεις (εμενα και της αδερφης μου), αλλα αυτη επεμβαινει και στην προσωπικη μου ζωη.
πχ της λεει οτι το ecdl ειναι ενας τρομερα μικρος στοχος για μενα.
την αντιπαθω με ολη τη δυναμη της ψυχης μου και το αστειο ειναι οτι εχει πει στην αδερφη μου, οτι απο συζητησεις που εχει κανει μαζι μου, εχει βγαλει το συμπερασμα οτι την εκτιμω!!!!
χαχαχαχ!καλο αστειο και αυτο!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Ελπίζω να πας καλά με την προετοιμασία του Σαββάτου ε?
> φιλάκια.


ναι, ευτυχως τα παω αρκετα καλα Αρσι μου.
θα τονωθει πολυ το ηθικο μου αν το περασω τελικα!

φιλακια και απο μενα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε τοτε,
> μηπως να πηγαινες μια βολτα, καπου τελως παντων για λιγες ωρες?
> ετσι ωστε να περασει το πρωτο κυμα σε πρωτη φαση?


κρινο, αυτο ειναι οντως μια καλη σκεψη.
μου το χει προτεινει και η γιατρος μου.
αλλα επειδη οταν γυρναει ειναι η ωρα που ξαπλωνω για μεσημερι, μαλλον θα κοιμηθω ή εστω θα κανω οτι κοιμαμαι:P

----------


## krino

εγω προτεινα απλα να εξαφανιστεις για 2-3 ωρες.
Αμα νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να \"εξαφανιστεις\" σπιτι σου καντο.

Μονο που θα δεχεσαι πιεση, την οποια δεν ξερω αν θα ξερεις πως να την βγαλεις απο μεσα σου,
για αυτο ειπα να μην εισαι σπιτι.


Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ε τοτε,
> μηπως να πηγαινες μια βολτα, καπου τελως παντων για λιγες ωρες?
> ετσι ωστε να περασει το πρωτο κυμα σε πρωτη φαση?
> ...


Ωραία,καλή λύση!
Όσο για το \'\'τρομερά μικρός στόχος το ecdl\'\' καλύτερα να μην το σχολιάσω.....Κάθε στόχος είναι πολύ σημαντικός πόσο περισσότερο στην περίπτωση που παλέυεις να μαζέψεις προσόντα για την εύρεση εργασίας κ την ανεξαρτησία σου.Χαίρομαι που τα πας καλά,αν κ ήμουν σίγουρη  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια παλι χαλια ειμαι....

αυριο δινω εξετασεις για το word και ειμαι μεσα στο αγχος!
ηπια και δυο κοκα-κολες και ταραχτηκα περισσοτερο...
υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες οι κοκα-κολες δεν με ταραζουν ιδιαιτερα αλλα οταν εχω αφορμη,οπως σημερα,επιτεινουν το αγχος μου...

εχει βγει και η αδερφη μου με εναν φιλο της βολτα και φοβαμαι μηπως γυρισει παλι ταραγμενη...

πηγα και στον οαεδ και ρωτησα αν δικαιουμαι το επιδομα κοινωνικης αλληλεγγυης που δικαιουνται οσοι ειναι γραμμενοι στον οαεδ(γιατι δεν θελω να ζηταω συνεχως χρηματα απο τους γονεις) και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ακομα...

ουφφφφ.ολα αυτα στροβιλιζουν μεσα στο κεφαλι μου και δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω καθολου,παρολο που πηρα τα φαρμακα μου.
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ.....

----------


## narnia

Προσπάθησε χωρίς κοκα-κόλες και καφέδες να σταθείς. Μια χαρά θα τα πας, έχεις ετοιμαστεί από μέρες. Όσοι εξετάζονται λογικό είναι να έχουν άγχος μερικές φορές είναι επικοδομιτικό. Αρκεί να μη σε ρίξει τόσο που να μη βλέπεις την οθόνη. Εύκολο θα \'ναι, μια ανάσα και τελείωσε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

αμελι μου αν σε ταραζουν οι κοκα κολες μη πινεις..
εχε εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου,εχεις προετοιμαστει πολυ καλα.
ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!!!!!!
καλη επιτυχια :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Amelie καλη επιτυχια. Ειναι λογικο να εχεις αγχος σε τετοιες καταστασεις. Πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε μια χαρα. Περιμενουμε νεα σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Καλή επιτυχία αμελί :Smile: )
Έκανες μια καλή προετοιμασία,είσαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου υποθέτω σ\'αυτό το κομμάτι,πήγαινε ωραία κ καλά κ ...σου εύχομαι να σκίσεις!!!!
Ε κ μη χολοσκάς κ αγχώνεσαι πολύ,σκέψου πως ας γίνει ότι θέλει,δεν είναι κ ζήτημα ζωής ή θανάτου ή η μοναδική σου ευκαιρία(αυτή η σκέψη προσωπικά με ξεαγχώνει σε εξετάσεις...).
Πάνω απ\'όλα εσύ να\'σαι καλά :Smile: 
Περιμένουμε νέα!!!

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά :Smile: 
ηρέμησα κάπως...
θα σας πω νέα μου το μεσημέρι.
να είστε όλοι καλά
καλή μέρα να έχετε :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

το περασαααα με ποσοστο επιτυχιας 97%  :Smile: )))))))))

αν δεν ετρεμαν και τα χερια μου την ωρα της εξετασης ισως να χα παρει 100% αλλα μην ειμαστε και αχαριστοι  :Big Grin: :P :Big Grin: 

πελαριρυ ειχες δικιο τελικα οτι ηταν υποθεση 20 λεπτων.  :Wink: 

σας ευχαριστω ολους απο καρδιας για τα εμψυχωτικα σας μηνυματα και την γενικοτερη στηριξη που μου παρεχετε τοσο καιρο εδω μεσα.να ειστε ολοι καλα  :Smile: )))))))

----------


## Helena

ειδες που δεν ηταν κατι τοσο τραγικα δυσκολο?
αν προετοιμαστεις καλα και στις επομενες ενοτητες προβλεπω την ιδια επιτυχια η και μεγαλυτερη  :Wink:

----------


## Sofia

συγχαρητηρια Αμελι :Smile:  Ειδες? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Μπραβο σου!

----------


## pelariry

ιωάννα πέρασες το δικό μου ποσοστό!

----------


## amelie74

Σοφία και Έλενα σας ευχαριστώ που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μου την χαρά μου  :Smile: ))))

πελ μου σε \"έφαγα\" ε? :P
εεεε το διάβαζα ομως εδώ και ένα μήνα.
είχα ξεσκιστεί στην \"προπόνηση\".
αφού και στον ύπνο μου έβλεπα πίνακες και συγχωνεύσεις αλληλογραφίας. :P

anyway....πάμε για άλλα τώρα.  :Wink: 
σειρά έχει η ενότητα internet για να χαλαρώσω λίγο μιας και είναι από τις πιο εύκολες ενότητες.

----------


## giota

Μπράβο και απο εμένα 97% είδες Αμελί; καιρός να αρχίσεις να έχεις μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποιθηση γιατί μπορείς και εισαι ικανή.Σε λίγο καιρό να βάλεις άλλο θέμα η ζωή μου άλλαξε και ττα προβλήματα ανήλουν στο παρελθόν.Σιγά σιγά και σταθερά Αμελί θα τα καταφέρεις

----------


## Ακροβατης

97 ta εκατο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μπραβο αμελι μου :Smile: 

περισσοτερο απο οσο πιστευες!!

ειδες πως εκπλησεις ευχαριστω τον εαυτο σου?
παντα τετοια κουκλα μοϋ :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ολγακι και γιωτα σας ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile: 

γιωτα μου, θα γινει καποια στιγμη (αραγε ποτε?) αυτη η αλλαγη του \"τιτλου\" που υποδηλωνει την διαθεση μου, αλλα εχω πολυ δρομο ακομα για να γινει αυτο.
ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Σε λίγο καιρό να βάλεις άλλο θέμα η ζωή μου άλλαξε και ττα προβλήματα ανήλουν στο παρελθόν.Σιγά σιγά και σταθερά Αμελί θα τα καταφέρεις


χεχε...το ιδιο σκεφτηκα κι εγω! οπως \"λύνω τα προβληματα μου\", \"προχωρω, παρά τα προβληματα μου\" :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα Αμελί. Μπραβο για την επιτυχια παντα τετοια.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> το περασαααα με ποσοστο επιτυχιας 97% )))))))))
> 
> αν δεν ετρεμαν και τα χερια μου την ωρα της εξετασης ισως να χα παρει 100% αλλα μην ειμαστε και αχαριστοι :P
> 
> πελαριρυ ειχες δικιο τελικα οτι ηταν υποθεση 20 λεπτων. 
> 
> σας ευχαριστω ολους απο καρδιας για τα εμψυχωτικα σας μηνυματα και την γενικοτερη στηριξη που μου παρεχετε τοσο καιρο εδω μεσα.να ειστε ολοι καλα )))))))


Mπράβο αμελί μου κ από μένα!!!!!!!!(μόλις τώρα το διάβασα...)
Μπράβο κ ξανά μπράβο!!!!!
Πολλά φιλιά,πάντα τέτοια :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αχ να ειστε καλα βρε παιδια  :Smile: ))))
σοφία μου εν καιρω θα γινει και αυτη η αλλαγη στον τιτλο.
μου αρεσαν οι τιτλοι που μου προτεινες παντως.  :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

Μπράβο Αμελί!
Τον τελευταίο καιρό γνωρίζω μια νέα, ανανεωμένη Αμελί! :Smile: 
Η αρχή έγινε...τα καλύτερα έρχονται  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου για μια ακομη φορα.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελικα δεν προκειται να παρω ανασα απο τα ζορια.
το ενα προβλημα ερεχεται καπακι μετα το αλλο.
σημερα παει ο πατερας μου στο ιπποκρατειο για το στεφανιογραφημα.
τον συνοδευει η μητερα μου.
εγω θα μεινω σπιτι αφενος για να κανω παρεα στην αδερφη μου αλλα κυριως γιατι δεν εχω ορεξη να αντικρισω την αδερφη της μητερας μου, η οποια αντι να με στηριξει σαν θεια, μου βαζει διαρκως ενοχες και περιμενει απο μενα πολλα περισσοτερα απ\'οσα ειμαι ετοιμη να κανω.
επισης σημερα ειναι η μερα που η αδερφη μου παει στην ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ, ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΑΜΜΕΝΗ ψυχιατρο της, η οποια μονο κακο εχει κανει στην αδερφη μου και κατ\' επεκταση σε ολη την οικογενεια μας.
χθες μαλωσα ασχημα και με την μητερα μου.με εβγαλε εκτος εαυτου λεγοντας μου και κεινη οπως και η μαλακω η θεια μου, οτι βαζω χαμηλους στοχους.
εκανα και γω μια εκρηξη και αρχισα να βριζω και τις τρεις τους (μανα, θεια, ψυχιατρο).
ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ.
ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΦΟΒΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΧΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΘΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ, ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΑΝ.ΟΙ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΘΗΚΑΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ Η ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ.
ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ,ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.

αν δεν υπηρχε το προβλημα της αδερφης μου(που επιδεινωνεται απο την γιατρο καθε γαμημενη τεταρτη) και η ελλειψη κατανοησης απο την μανα μου, το μονο που θα με απασχολουσε αυτη τη στιγμη θα ηταν η υγεια του πατερουλη μου.αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω ενα βασανο αλλα πολλαπλα....

----------


## Arsi

Aμελί μου,καταρχάς εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με την υγεία του πατέρα σου.

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα....
υπομονή.
Για την γιατρό δε μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ,απλά ξέρεις ότι κάθε τετάρτη η αδερφή σου επιστρέφει κάπως.Απλά με τον καιρό μπορείς να βρίσκεις ενναλακτικές όπως π.χ. να λείπεις απ\'το σπίτι εκείνες τις ώρες,να κοιμάσαι,να σκεφτείς γενικώς τι μπορεί να κάνεις ώστε να μη σε επηρεάζει τόσο η κατάστασή της.
Όσον αφορά τη μαμά κ τη θεία σου οι δικοί μας πολλές φορές δε μας καταλαβαίνουν.Θέλουν το καλό μας αλλά ο τρόπος μπορεί να μας κάνει κακό.Καλά έκανες κ βρήκες τρόπο να αποφύγεις μια συνάντηση που σε χαλάει(με τη θεία σου).
Κάνε υπομονή κ επικεντρώσου στους στόχους που εσύ έβαλες για τον εαυτό σου.

Σιγά σιγά κομματάκι κομματάκι μπορεί να φτάσεις τελικά σε έναν μεγάλο στόχο που είναι η οικονομική ανεξαρτησία κ τελικά να μείνεις μόνη σου χωρίς να έχεις συνεχώς την επιρροή του οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος που σε χαλάει.
Σιγά σιγά,στόχο στόχο όπως κάνεις μέχρι σήμερα.
Κάθε μέρα πετυχαίνεις όλο κ πιο πολλά συνέχισε με τη δύναμη που δείχνεις :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αρσι μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου.

τελικα ο πατερας μου,επειδη ειχε βουλωμενη μια αρτηρια στην καρδια, εβαλε το λεγομενο \"μπαλονακι\".
αυριο βγαινει απο το νοσοκομειο.
τον κρατανε ενα βραδυ μεσα προλειπτικως.

το μεσημερι, πριν ερθει η αδερφη μου, εριξα το κλαμα της ζωης μου και παρακαλουσα τον Θεο να εχει καλα τον πατερουλη μου.μετα στο καπακι ηρθε η αδερφη μου,ταραγμενη ως συνηθως...αυτο πλεον ειναι κανονας τις τεταρτες οπως ξερετε...τωρα ηρεμησε καπως...

η ουσια ειναι οτι ο πατερας μου ειναι αρκετα καλα και δεν χρειαστηκε μπαι-πας,γιατι υπηρχε και αυτο το ενδεχομενο.

το αλλο νεο ειναι οτι επειδη τελευταια ζοριζομαι καπως ψυχολογικα, απο δευτερα ξαναρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια με τον γιατρο που πηγαινα το καλοκαιρι και με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ.
μου τον ειχε συστησει ο φιλος ουινστον-μαν.  :Smile:

----------


## melissa

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χθες μαλωσα ασχημα και με την μητερα μου.με εβγαλε εκτος εαυτου λεγοντας μου και κεινη οπως και η μαλακω η θεια μου, οτι βαζω χαμηλους στοχους.
> 
> ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ,ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.


Καταλαβαίνω ότι με το να σε πιέζουν δε βγάζουν κάτι, ίσα ίσα πετυχαίνουν το αντίθετο από αυτό που θέλουν. Προσπάθησε όμως να σκεφτείς θετικά ακόμη και για μια συμπεριφορά σαν κι αυτή. Το ότι σου λένε πως βάζεις χαμηλούς στόχους, σημαίνει πως πιστεύουν πολύ σε σένα και τις ικανότητές σου και στεναχωριούνται να σε βλέπουν να μην πιστεύεις εσύ. Το να θέλουμε μια καλύτερη ζωή από τη δική μας για τα παιδιά μας είναι δείγμα υγείας. Θέλουν να σε δουν να πας μπροστά. Τώρα το πώς στο μεταφέρουν αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΜΕΛΙ MOY ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τον παρερα σου,σιδερενιος να ναι!!!

οσο για τα αλλα,ισως πρεπει ν σταματησεις να δινεις σημασια στα λεγομενα της μητερας σου,της θειας ,εσυ κανεις τον προσωπικο σου αγωνα με αργα σταθερα βηματα,μην επηρεαζεσαι απο κανεναν και βλεπε μονο τους στοχους σου.θα βρεθουν πολλοι ανθρωποι στη ζωη σου π ισως σε αμφισβητησουν,πεισμωσε και καταφερε ενα ενα οσα θελεις να πετυχεις αλλα καντο για σενα και οχι για να αποδειξεις κατι στους αλλους,μονο σε σενα το χρωστας γλυκεια μου.

συνεχισε ετσι εχοντας εμπιστοσθνη στον εαυτο σου,και θα τα καταφερεις,κρυβεις πολλη μεγαλη δυναμη,η ζωη σου ανηκει :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by melissa_
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι με το να σε πιέζουν δε βγάζουν κάτι, ίσα ίσα πετυχαίνουν το αντίθετο από αυτό που θέλουν. Προσπάθησε όμως να σκεφτείς θετικά ακόμη και για μια συμπεριφορά σαν κι αυτή. Το ότι σου λένε πως βάζεις χαμηλούς στόχους, σημαίνει πως πιστεύουν πολύ σε σένα και τις ικανότητές σου και στεναχωριούνται να σε βλέπουν να μην πιστεύεις εσύ. Το να θέλουμε μια καλύτερη ζωή από τη δική μας για τα παιδιά μας είναι δείγμα υγείας. Θέλουν να σε δουν να πας μπροστά. Τώρα το πώς στο μεταφέρουν αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.


αυτο που μου τη σπαει ειναι οτι απο την αδερφη μου, δεν περιμενουν τπτ απολυτως, ενω απο εμενα τα παντα.
αυτο το εχω συζητησει με τον γιατρο μου και μου εχει πει οτι με εμπιστευονται περισσοτερο γι\'αυτο περιμενουν πιο πολλα.(περιπου δλδ αυτο που λες και συ μελισσα)
επισης μου εχει πει οτι οι διπολικοι ειναι συνηθως προικισμενα ατομα και μπορουν να καταφερουν πολλα...αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα μου τα ειπε για να με παρηγορησει και να με ηρεμησει,αφου ξερει οτι ουτως η αλλως οι απαιτησεις απο τους γονεις μου και η ολη τους σταση δεν προκειται να αλλαξει
αν υποθεσουμε οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι α\' βαθμου, με την συμπεριφορα της μητερας μου και της θειας μου, γινεται α στο τετραγωνο(για να μην πω στην νιοστή δυναμη...)

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΑΜΕΛΙ MOY ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τον παρερα σου,σιδερενιος να ναι!!!
> 
> οσο για τα αλλα,ισως πρεπει ν σταματησεις να δινεις σημασια στα λεγομενα της μητερας σου,της θειας ,εσυ κανεις τον προσωπικο σου αγωνα με αργα σταθερα βηματα,μην επηρεαζεσαι απο κανεναν και βλεπε μονο τους στοχους σου.θα βρεθουν πολλοι ανθρωποι στη ζωη σου π ισως σε αμφισβητησουν,πεισμωσε και καταφερε ενα ενα οσα θελεις να πετυχεις αλλα καντο για σενα και οχι για να αποδειξεις κατι στους αλλους,μονο σε σενα το χρωστας γλυκεια μου.
> 
> συνεχισε ετσι εχοντας εμπιστοσθνη στον εαυτο σου,και θα τα καταφερεις,κρυβεις πολλη μεγαλη δυναμη,η ζωη σου ανηκει


ολγακι μου καταρχας σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου.  :Smile: 
οσων αφορα τη δυναμη που λες οτι κρυβω μεσα μου,υπαρχουν φορες που το πιστευω και γω...αλλες φορες παλι νιωθω τοσο \"μικρη\", \"τιποτενια\" και \"ανισχυρη\"...
ετσι ειναι η διπολιλη διαταραχη. στη φαση της υπομανιας νιωθεις παντοδυναμος, ενω στη φαση της καταθλιψης νιωθεις ανικανος για το πιο απλο πραγμα...

----------


## sunset

amelie Ποσο χρονων εισαι?σορρυ δεν διαβασα τα σχολια των αλλων παιδιων αλλα γιατι δεν την κανεις απο το σπιτι με ελαφρα?ξερω ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο καμια φορα ανεργεια ,ανασφαλεια αλλα πρεπει να βρεις τον ευατο σου και εγω καμια φορα τα περναω αυτα απλα τωρα λιγο διαφορετικα γιατι μενω μονη μου..εμενα να δεις ποσο μ την σπανε οι δικοι μου καμια φορα...αλλα ειναι οι γονεις μου.

----------


## amelie74

σανσετ μου αυτο που προτεινεις,δλδ να φυγω απο το σπιτι,ειναι πολυ λογικο και μου το χουν προτεινει και αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα.

ομως θα φυγω απο το σπιτι οταν ειμαι ετοιμη οικονομικα.
εχω αρκετα προσωπικα εξοδα(τσιγαρα,καφεδες,καλλ ντικα,ρουχα,ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ κλπ)
επισης μολις τελειωσω με το ecdl θα αρχισω μαθηματα αγγλικων.

μου αρεσει να ζω ανετα.
καταλαβαινεις οτι αν νοικιασω σπιτι μαζι με τους λογαριασμους,το νοικι,το super market klp συν ολα τα παραπανω, χρειαζομαι μινιμουμ 1.200 ευρω το μηνα.

επομενως προς το παρον κατι τετοιο ειναι ανεφικτο.
αυτο που ειναι εφικτο σε αυτη τη φαση, ειναι να παρω το ecdl να παρω το proficiency και στη συνεχεια να βρω μια δουλεια(εστω χαμηλα αμοιβομενη) ετσι ωστε να βγαζω τα εξοδα μου και να λειπω απο το σπιτι αρκετες ωρες.

την καλημερα μου και σε ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες με το προβλημα μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια σας εχω ευχαριστα νεα :Smile: 
περασα και την ενοτητα \"internet\" στο ecdl.
τωρα μου μενει μονο η ενοτητα \"excel\" και καθαρισα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

εντομεταξυ επειδη ειμαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα εχω αρχισει να ψαχνω και για μια παρτ-ταιμ δουλιτσα :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Συγχαρητηρια Αμελι αντε με το καλο και την επομενη ενοτητα.  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Μπράβο αμελί,καλή συνέχεια στους στόχους σου :Smile: 

Mε τον γιατρό τι έκανες τελικά?ξαναπήγες στον προηγούμενο?

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Mε τον γιατρό τι έκανες τελικά?ξαναπήγες στον προηγούμενο?


Ναι. Το ξερω γιατι ειναι και δικος μου γιατρος και μου το πε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Mε τον γιατρό τι έκανες τελικά?ξαναπήγες στον προηγούμενο?
> 
> 
> Ναι. Το ξερω γιατι ειναι και δικος μου γιατρος και μου το πε.


Ωραία,δεν ξέρω αλλά διαισθητικά απ\'αυτά που έγραφε η αμελί όταν πήγαινε σ\'αυτόν τον γιατρό ένιωθα ότι της έκανε πολύ καλό....
κ τώρα που την ξαναδιάβασα μου πήγε το μυαλό ότι μάλλον επέστρεψε.

----------


## amelie74

ναι Αρσι μου, στον προηγουμενο πηγα.
ειναι οντως πολυ καλος γιατρος.
ευφυεστατος,ευαισθητος ανθρωπος και παρα πολυ καλος ως ψυχιατρος.
οποτε πεφτω σκεφτομαι την επομενη συνεδρια μαζι του και ανεβαινω.
κακως τον ειχα σταματησει.
να \'σαι καλα βρε γουινστον που μου τον συστησες :Wink: 
εσυ καθε ποτε πας?
εγω καθε 15 μερες.
μου \'χει πει οτι δεν μου χρειαζεται συχνοτερα.

----------


## amelie74

παει και το excel το \"καθαρισα\" με υψηλο ποσοστο επιτυχιας.
τελικα μια ειναι η λυση για την αντιμετωπιση της καταθλιψης-ΔΡΑΣΗ!!!
απο τοτε που αρχισα να βαζω στοχους(εφικτους) και να τους υλοποιω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα.
οι υποτροπες της αδερφης μου δεν με διαλυουν στο βαθμο που με διελυαν παλιοτερα και εκτος αυτου, ουσα καλυτερα ψυχολογικα μπορω να την βοηθησω-οσο μπορω βεβαια-
οι σχεσεις μου με τους γονεις μου εφτιαξαν αρκετα.
ο υπνος μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερος απο πριν.
η αυτοπεποιθηση μου εχει ανεβει ως ενα σημειο.
Υπαρχουν στιγμες βεβαια που πεφτω,ομως δεν διαρκουν οσο παλιοτερα.
και ολα αυτα χαρη στο γεγονος οτι ΞΕΦΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΙΑ.
τωρα θα αρχισω να θετω νεους στοχους.δεν θα ξαναφησω τον εαυτο μου να πεσει παλι στην αδρανεια και στο απολυτο κενο στο οποιο βρισκομουν.

----------


## Arsi

Μπράβο αμελί :Smile: .Πολύ ωραία νέα!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου για τη δράση.Από προσωπική εμπειρία κ εγώ.

Ψιλιάζομαι ότι πλησιάζει(αν δεν έφτασε ήδη) ο καιρός που πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον τίτλο του θέματος... :Wink:

----------


## Ακροβατης

nαι πρεπει να βαλεις μαλλον προχωραω και λυνω τα προβληματα μου,
συγχαρητηρια γλυκεια αμελι :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολγακι μου και αρσι μου.  :Smile: 
τελικα τον αλλαξα τον τιτλο.
καλος δεν ειναι? :Wink: 
την καλημερα μου σε ολη την παρεα του φορουμ!!!

----------


## Arsi

Πολύ καλός!
Κ ταιριαστός πλέον.....
Καλημέρα αμελί μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

thanks arsi mou :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## giota2

Μπράβο Αμελί εχεις κάνει τεράσρια πρόοδο και να συνεχίσεις έτσι

----------


## amelie74

να \'σαι καλά Γιώτα μου :Smile: 
σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Μπράβο amelie,τι καλά νέα μας έδωσες και πόσο χάρηκα που τα διάβασα,μπράβο σου!Είδες λοιπόν,είσαι ικανή να καταφέρεις τόσα πολλά,ήδη είσαι στο δρόμο και ένα ένα στόχο σου τον κάνεις πραγματικότητα.Και η αισιοδοξία σου φέρνει και σε πολλά μέλη μία θετική ματιά,ελπίδα,άρα να ξέρεις πως επιδράς και σε άλλα άτομα με έναν ωραίο και γόνιμο τρόπο!!! :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Οι αλλαγές σου είναι προς το καλύτερο. Μπράβο κοπέλα μου. Πάντα έτσι με το κεφάλι ψηλά κι εύχομαι οι στόχοι σου να γίνονται όλο και μεγαλύτεροι και πάντα επιτεύξιμοι.

----------


## amelie74

να \'στε καλα βρε παιδια.
να στε παντα καλα!!!
ειναι τοσο ομορφο που υπαρχει αυτο το φορουμ,για να \"μοιραζομαστε\" τα δυσκολα που περναμε, αλλα και τα ομορφα που καποια στιγμη,μετα απο πολυ αγωνα, ερχονται :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελικα μηπως βιαστηκα να χαρω?
σημερα ενω ο υπνος μου ειχε στρωσει εδω και 2 μηνες ξηπνησα παλι χαραματα με σκεψεις να στοβιλιζουν μεσα στο κεφαλι μου.
αντι να χαιρομαι που απεξαρτηθηκα απο το αλκοολ, πηρα το ecdl, που τα οικονομικα μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο πρωτα,που εχω εναν αξιολογο ψυχιατρο κλπ κλπ,σημερα βλεπω μονο την σκοτεινη πλευρα της ζωης μου.
σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι σε προχωρημενη ηλικια και δεν εχω εναν δεσμο,σκεφτομαι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου,σκεφτομαι οτι η μητερα μου δεν αναγνωριζει τις προσπαθειες μου και πολλα αλλα.

ισως να εχω δικιο που με βασανιζουν αυτες οι σκεψεις,ισως να περναω ενα μεταβατικο σταδιο επειδη προκειται να αρχισω αγγλικα μετα απο κατι αιωνες,ισως παλι να ειναι στην φυση μας να μην εκτιμαμε αυτα που εχουμε και να μην ειμαστε ποτε ευχαριστημενοι,ακομα και οταν τα πραγματα πανε προς το καλυτερο.ισως...ισως..ισως...

ελπιζω μονο να μην ξαναγυρισω εκει που ημουν,με τις πρωινες αφυπνισεις βλεποντας τους δεικτες του ρολογιου να προχωρουν βασανιστικα αργα...με το υπερμετρο αγχος...και αυτη την θλιψη που εμενει πεισματικα και δεν με αφηνει \"να χαρω την χαρα μου\"....

την καλημερα μου.

----------


## Warrior

Καλημερα Amelie. Πολλες φορες χρειαζεται να δεις οτι τα πραγματα θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και χειροτερα για να βρεις τη διαθεση να παλεψεις καλυτερα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> τελικα μηπως βιαστηκα να χαρω?
> σημερα ενω ο υπνος μου ειχε στρωσει εδω και 2 μηνες ξηπνησα παλι χαραματα με σκεψεις να στοβιλιζουν μεσα στο κεφαλι μου.
> αντι να χαιρομαι που απεξαρτηθηκα απο το αλκοολ, πηρα το ecdl, που τα οικονομικα μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο πρωτα,που εχω εναν αξιολογο ψυχιατρο κλπ κλπ,σημερα βλεπω μονο την σκοτεινη πλευρα της ζωης μου.
> σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι σε προχωρημενη ηλικια και δεν εχω εναν δεσμο,σκεφτομαι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου,σκεφτομαι οτι η μητερα μου δεν αναγνωριζει τις προσπαθειες μου και πολλα αλλα.
> 
> ισως να εχω δικιο που με βασανιζουν αυτες οι σκεψεις,ισως να περναω ενα μεταβατικο σταδιο επειδη προκειται να αρχισω αγγλικα μετα απο κατι αιωνες,ισως παλι να ειναι στην φυση μας να μην εκτιμαμε αυτα που εχουμε και να μην ειμαστε ποτε ευχαριστημενοι,ακομα και οταν τα πραγματα πανε προς το καλυτερο.ισως...ισως..ισως...
> 
> ελπιζω μονο να μην ξαναγυρισω εκει που ημουν,με τις πρωινες αφυπνισεις βλεποντας τους δεικτες του ρολογιου να προχωρουν βασανιστικα αργα...με το υπερμετρο αγχος...και αυτη την θλιψη που εμενει πεισματικα και δεν με αφηνει \"να χαρω την χαρα μου\"....
> ...


Αμελί,δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει αλλά θα σου πω κάτι από προσωπική εμπειρία.
Όπως έχω ξαναπεί είχα πέσει σε πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψη,όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι,κλάμα ατελείωτο..κ μπλα μπλα ..τα γνωστά...
Καποια στιγμή άρχισε η ανάκαμψη σιγά σιγά κ κάποια μέρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι πλέον δεν έχω καμιά σχέση μ\'αυτό που περνούσα είχα σηκωθεί!Όταν λοιπόν το είδα κ το συζήτησα ανοιχτά κ το παραδεχτήκαν αλλά το επικροτήσαν κιόλας τα άτομα που το συζήτησα καπάκι την άλλη μέρα(αν όχι την ίδια) άρχισαν σκέψεις πισωγυρίσματος,φόβος,αίσθη ση αδυναμίας,πάνω κάτω σαν εσένα γενικά.....

Κ όμως απλά ήταν ένα σκαμπανέβασμα.Για μένα λοιπόν,τι με βοήθησε.Συνέχισε τον αγώνα σου,μην το βάζεις κάτω ας τα νιώθεις όλα αυτά(θα περάσουν πάλι :Smile: ) κ συνέχισε να προχωράς κάπως \'σιωπηλά\' για ένα διάστημα μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθείς καλά,δλδ μην το δηλώνεις \'\'ναι είμαι καλά\'\'.Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτή η δήλωση τουλάχιστον εμένα με πισωγύριζε ώσπου να σταθεροποιηθώ...

Τώρα βέβαια εσύ μπορεί να είσαι διαφορετική περίπτωση,λέω απλά τι συνέβη σε μένα κ σε σχέση μ\'αυτό σου γράφω.

Ένα θα σου πω,ότι κατάφερες είναι εκεί έγινε,δεν πρόκειται να στο πάρει κανείς κ έχει καταγραφεί στον αγώνα σου για ανάκαμψη.Είναι βήματα προς την θεραπεία σου που έγιναν.
Συνέχισε έτσι,καλή δύναμη γλυκιά μου :Smile: 
Είναι απλά ένα σκαμπανέβασμα.......

----------


## amelie74

warrior εχεις δικιο υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα απο την δικη μου περιπτωση.ομως επειδη τα τελευταια δυο χρονια περασα μια κολαση δεν θελω με τπτ να πισογυρισω παλι.δεν θα το αντεξω.

arsi μου μαλλον εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες.
ισως να ματιαξα εγω τον εαυτο μου κατα μια εννοια :P

ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι ενα απλο σκαμπανευασμα...ο γιατρος μου παντως χθες μου ειπε οτι με βλεπει αρκετα καλα.

----------


## anwnimi

Αμελί μου, 
ίσως η επιλογή του να μην προχωρήσουμε στη ζωή μας μπορεί να μας καθυσηχάζει ότι όσο δρόμο και να έχουμε μπροστά μας εμείς δεν θα αγχωθούμε γιατί επιλέγουμε να μην τον διαβούμε ποτέ...Επιλέγουμε να μείνουμε στην ίδια κατάσταση, που ακόμα κι αν δεν μας αρέσει, τη γνωρίζουμε, είναι οικεία οπότε δε μας αγχώνει και πολύ.

Όταν επιλέξουμε να διαβούμε το δρόμο, επειδή έχει δυσκολίες, μας κυριεύει ένα άγχος. Ο φόβος του αγνώστου, των δυσκολιών, της αποτυχίας.

Όταν καταφέρνουμε και κάνουμε βήματα, απο τη μία χαιρόμαστε. Τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο, λέμε στον εαυτό μας. Ή τελικά όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι, αξίζει τον κόπο. Και χαμογελάμε.

Από την άλλη μας πιάνει πάλι η απαισιοδοξία και λέμε στον εαυτό μας, έι που πας; εσύ αλλιώς ειχες συνηθίσει. Ή κοίτα πόσα πράγματα έχεις να κάνεις, ίσως πιο δύσκολα...

Αμελί μου το έχω νιώσει και εγώ αυτό και το νιώθω πολλές φορές πάλι.
Καλή μου απόλαυσε το τώρα, το ότι έχεις καταφέρει, μη βιάζεσαι, προχώρα στους δικούς σου ρυθμούς, βάζε στόχους με τους δικούς σου ρυθμούς, μην κοιτάς το απώτερο μέλλον αν σε αγχώνει, μη σε συγκρίνεις με τους άλλους-γιατί αυτές οι συγκρίσεις όσο φαινομενικά μπορεί να είναι αντικειμενικές είναι πάντα υποκειμενικές.
Κοίτα το αύριο, το πιο κοντινό μέλλον. Γιατί το αύριο και κάθε μέρα που ξημερώνει σε φέρνει με σταθερό ρυθμό πιο κοντά στην πραγματοποίηση των δικών σου ονείρων.
Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ με την εξέλιξή σου! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ανωνυμη μου το μηνυμα σου ηταν ειλικρινα ενα δωρο για μενα.ηταν σαν να ακουω λογια ενος πεπειραμενου ειδικου.
σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου.  :Smile: 

by the way σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα.
αυτες τις μερες χαλαρωνω κανοντας shopping therapy και σερφαροντας στο ιντερνετ και ανασυντασω τις δυναμεις μου προκειμενου να προχωρησω μετα τις γιορτες στο επομενο βημα(μαθηματα αγγλικων)

----------


## anwnimi

Αχ Αμελί μου δεν είμαι πεπειραμένος ειδικός αλλά μπουχτισμένη και αγωνίστρια όπως εσύ  :Smile: 
Ωραίο το shopping therapy, είχα καιρό κι εγώ να το κάνω και επιδόθηκα αυτές τις μέρες.

Καλή συνέχεια στα επόμενά σου βήματα! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ετσι ετσι!
ολοι μας στον αγωνα  :Wink: 
καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα καλη μου  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

:Smile: )))

lol,μου αρέσουμε,έχουμε θετική διάθεση. :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

γερα με τσαμπουκα!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ναι.φτου φτου φτου να μην μας ματιαξουν:P
την καλημερα μου :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα και καλα μας χριστουγεννα!!
ασχετο αλλα να μπουμε λιγο στο πνευμα μπας και ανεβει η διαθεση μας
χι χι) :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καλα χριστουγεννα να εχουμε Ολγακι μου :Smile: 
εσυ πως εισαι?
ολα οκ?
πως πανε τα ψωνια?τα χαλασες ολα σου τα λεφτα η ακομη?:P
εγω λεω να βαλω ενα φρενο στο shopping γιατι δεν με παιρνει αλλο:P :Big Grin: :P
πολλα πολλα φιλακια φιλεναδα!!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σημερα εκανα μια υποτροπη αλλα εφτεγα και γω.
ειχαμε βγει το μεσημερι με την αδερφη μου και δυο φιλους της για καφε.
εκανα δυο σφαλματα το ενα ηταν οτι ηπια φραπε και στη συνεχεια για να ηρεμησω ηπια μια μπιρα.
η μπιρα οχι μονο δεν με ηρεμησε αλλα εκανε την κατασταση μου πολυ χειροτερη...
μολις γυρισαμε σπιτι ηπια και μια κοκα-κολα.
ολα τα παραπανω μου εφεραν υπερμετρο αγχος και καταθλιψη.
πηρα τηλ τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε κατ\'εξερεσην σημερα να παρω ενα zyprexa παραπανω.
το πηρα ακομη ομως δεν εχω ηρεμησει τελειως.
συν τοις αλλοις καταλαβαν οι γονεις μου απο την μυρωδια του αλκοολ οτι ηπια με αποτελεσμα να με επιπληξουν και να γινω ακομη χειροτερα.
συμπερασματα---&gt; φραπες κομμενος,μπιρα κομμενη,κοκα-κολες με μετρο,βολτες με ατομα που με κουραζουν(οπως ο ενας απο τους δυο φιλους της αδερφης μου) κομμενες!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αμελι...δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι. Οκ, έκανες ένα ατόπημα δεν θα σε κρεμάσει κανείς.
Ηρέμησε και την επόμενη φορά πιες ένα φυσικό χυμό που κάνει και καλό στο δέρμα...

----------


## amelie74

εχεις δικιο Θεοφανια μου αλλα οι γονεις μου αυτο το ατοπημα το εχουν κανει μεσανατολικο ζητημα και εχουν πεσει ψυχολογικα παρα πολυ λες και πηρα ηρωινη...
(τους δικαιολογω βεβαια λιγακι γιατι ειχα την προιστορια του αλκοολισμου).
εντομεταξυ και η αδερφη μου δεν ειναι καλα ψυχολογικα μετα την βολτα(κλαιει και αναστεναζει συνεχως) και γενικως ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> εχεις δικιο Θεοφανια μου αλλα οι γονεις μου αυτο το ατοπημα το εχουν κανει μεσανατολικο ζητημα και εχουν πεσει ψυχολογικα παρα πολυ λες και πηρα ηρωινη...
> (τους δικαιολογω βεβαια λιγακι γιατι ειχα την προιστορια του αλκοολισμου).
> εντομεταξυ και η αδερφη μου δεν ειναι καλα ψυχολογικα μετα την βολτα(κλαιει και αναστεναζει συνεχως) και γενικως ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ....


Όσο περισσότερο μένεις σπίτι, τόσο πιο πολύ θα υπερθεματίζεις το κάθε τι. Όσο λιγότερο κάθεσα, τόσο λιγότερο θα σε ρίχνουν όλα. Πάνε γράψου σε ένα γυμναστήριο να λείπεις κάποιες ώρες από το σπίτι και θα νιώσεις σίγουρα καλύτερα.
Σήμερα μου έλεγε μια κοπέλα, πως οι δήμοι έχουν γυμναστήρια και πως αν η δήλωση σου είναι κάτω από 12.000 το χρόνο πας σχεδόν δωρεαν, (20 ευρω το χρόνο).
Ψάξτο στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## amelie74

ναι ειναι γεγονος οτι πρεπει να βρω δραστηριοτητες εκτος σπιτιου Θεοφανια μου,αλλα ειδικα την γυμναστικη την βαριεμαι αφορητα.:P
παντως αμεσως μετα τις γιορτες θα αρχισω αγγλικα.
πιστευω θα βοηθηθω πολλαπλως:θα απασχολω το μυαλο μου και ετσι δεν θα κανω συνεχως αρνητικες σκεψεις, θα αποκτησω ενα εφοδιο που θα με βοηθησει στην ευρεση εργασιας και γενικα τα αγγλικα χρησιμευουν παντου(απο το να διαβασεις ενα αρθρο στο ιντερνετ...μεχρι να κανεις συνομιλια με καποιο ατομο απο αλλη χωρα)

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί,ένας καφές,μία μπύρα και μία κόκα κόλα,δε φέρνουν ποτέ κατάθλιψη.Οι ενοχές όμως μπορούν να το κάνουν.Το να απολαμβάνεις τα μικρά πράγματα στη ζωή δίχως ενοχές που σου φορτώνει το περιβάλλον με την υπερπροστασία,είναι κάτι που μπορείς/και πρέπει να το διαπραγματευτείς επίσης. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σορρυ ρειν μου αλλα εισαι λαθος εδω.
το αλκοολ με ριχνει σχεδον παντα.
ακομα και οταν ειμαι πολυ μακρια απο το σπιτι και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το καταλαβουν οι γονεις και να με φορτωσουν ενοχες.
εξαλλου επειδη εχω το ιστορικο του αλκοολισμου ο γιατρος που παω και τον εμπιστευομαι απολυτα μου το εχει κοψει δια ροπαλου.
οσο για τον καφε δεν εφταιγαν οι ενοχες που με ταραξε,αλλα η ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ παρεα ενος ατομου που ηταν χθες στην εξοδο και η υποτροπη της αδερφης μου.
αλλα περα απο τα παραπανω ο φραπες ειδικα με ταραζει συνηθως ακομα και οταν δεν εχω αφορμη να ταραχτω(ισως βεβαια λιγο λιγοτερο απο οταν υπαρχουν αφορμες που επιτεινουν την ταραχη)
οποτε ναι συμφωνω να απολαμβανω μικροχαρες αλλα οχι οταν αυτες ειναι επιζημιες για την ψυχικη μου ισορροπια και κυριως οταν \"με παιρνει\"(δλδ να ειμαι σε μια καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση πριν πιω την μπιρα η τον φραπε)

----------


## RainAndWind

Α,δε γνώριζα για το ιστορικό με τον αλκοολισμό.Οπότε καλά κάνεις αμελί και το προσέχεις.Better be safe than sorry που λένε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.Μπράβο που το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αμέσως. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Better be safe than sorry


σωστο!!!
επισης στην περιπτωση μου(οσων αφορα το αλκοολ) ταιριαζει και \"το δεις εξαμαρτειν ουκ ανδρος σοφου\" ή μαλλον οχι το δεις εξαμαρτειν αλλα το \"πολλακις εξαμαρτειν\":P

----------


## amelie74

καλησπερα παιδια!
απο την τελευταια φορα που σας εγραψα ειμαι πανω-κατω στα ιδια επιπεδα ψυχολογικα.
δλδ ουτε κρυο, ουτε ζεστη.(μια \"ντεμι\" κατασταση δλδ:P)
ξεκινησα ιδιαιτερα αγγλικων για το proficiency και μεχρι στιγμης τα παω καλα.
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ομως ειναι τα λεφτα που χαλανε οι γονεις μου για μενα.ειναι παρα πολλα.
εκατσα και εκανα την σουμα και φρικαρισα.
εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον:
χαρτζιλικι 300 ευρω το μηνα
αγγλικα 320 ευρω το μηνα
θεραπεια 160 ευρω το μηνα
συνολο----&gt;780 ευρω το μηνα συν καποια εξτρα για ντυσιμο,καλλυντικα,κομμωτη ριο κτλ.

απο την μια σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι πολυ προτιμοτερο να κανω εντατικα ιδιαιτερα αγγλικων και να αυξησω τα προσοντα μου,απο το να ημουν σε μια δουλεια του ποδαριου(γιατι σε αυτη τη φαση μονο τετοια μπορω να βρω και αυτη με το ζορι)

απο την αλλη αναλογιζομαι οτι παρολο που οι γονεις μου δεν αντιμετωπιζουν ιδιαιτερο οικονομικο προβλημα, στην ηλικια μου ΟΛΟΙ οι αλλοι ειναι ανεξαρτητοι οικονομικα (εστω και μερικως).απ\' την μια δλδ ειναι δικη μου επιλογη να επικεντρωθω στην μελετη, αλλα απο την αλλη νοιωθω τυψεις που σε αυτη την ηλικια τους επιβαρυνω οικονομικα και δεν απολαμβανω την οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια μου....

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> αλλα απο την αλλη νοιωθω τυψεις που σε αυτη την ηλικια τους επιβαρυνω οικονομικα και δεν απολαμβανω την οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια μου....


Μια απο τα ιδια και γω. Σαυτη την ηλικία για να μην δουλεύω θα έπρεπε να τελειωνω διδακτορικο η να εκανα μεταδιδακτορικο ή να μουνα στρατο και να χα τελειωσει τις σπουδες. Αλλα δεν συμβαινει τιποτα απο αυτά. Σκεφτομαι μολις τελειωσω Αγγλικα να ψαξω για δουλεια. Ειναι αργα για μεταπτυχιακα πρεπει να \"προσγειωθω\" στη πραγματικοτητα.  :Frown:  Σχεδον ολοι οι γνωστοι/φιλοι/συγγενεις που πανω κατω ειναι στην ηλικια μου δουλευουνε. Καταλαβαινω τις \"τυψεις\" σου Αμελι.  :Wink:  Τις νοιωθω και γω ρε γμτ. Νοιωθω τυψεις οταν μου δινει λεφτα ο πατερας μου...

----------


## amelie74

αχ βρε γιουνστον μου....σκεψου μονο τη διαφορα ηλικιας που εχουμε και παρηγορησου...μας χωριζουν γυρω στα 7-8 χρονακια.
πιστευω οτι εσυ εχεις χρονικα περιθωρια και να προχωρησεις με τα αγγλικα σου και να κανεις μαστερ.
αν εσυ αγχωνεσαι για την ηλικια σου, τι να πω και γω η γιαγιακα:P

----------


## amelie74

σημερα προσθεσαμε και το topamac.
στεναχωριεμαι απο τη μια γιατι ειμαι φορτωμενη με πολλα φαρμακα αλλα απο την αλλη εχουμε δυο πλεονεκτηματα με αυτο το φαρμακο.

ειναι σταθεροποιητης αρα λογικα καταπολεμαει την καταθλιψη και ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!! :Smile: 
ΑΜΗΝ γιατι το να εισαι ευτραφης ειναι απο μονος του ενας λογος καταθλιψης.

----------


## amelie74

νομιζω το ειχε αναφερει και καποιο μελος απο δω οτι κοβει την ορεξη...δεν θυμαμαι ποιο...

----------


## krino

μια χαρα τα πας.


 :Wink:

----------


## Χάιντι

Επίσης και το λαντόζ πολεμάει την κατάθλιψη και κόβει την όρεξη.

----------


## amelie74

κρινακο μου δεν τα παω μια χαρα αλλα δεν εχω χασει την ελπιδα μου...
το ξερω οτι εισαι κατα των φαρμακων αλλα στην περιπτωση μου ειναι αναγκαια...
να εισαι παντα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> κρινακο μου δεν τα παω μια χαρα αλλα δεν εχω χασει την ελπιδα μου...
> το ξερω οτι εισαι κατα των φαρμακων αλλα στην περιπτωση μου ειναι αναγκαια...
> να εισαι παντα καλα



οχι κοιτα,
κατα των φαρμακων,
και να εισαι ετσι μονη σου πελαγωμενη, δεν ειμαι κατα.

Συνεχισε την αγωγη σου, και θα τα κοψεις οταν αλλαξουν οι συνθηκες.

Και εσυ επισης ε?

----------


## amelie74

σωστος  :Wink: 
νταξει δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ποτε θα τα κοψω αλλα ευελπιστω οτι μια μερα θα τα μειωσω.

----------


## krino

αμελιτσα,
ποτε δεν ξερουμε τι θα κανουμε αυριο,
το σημαντικο ομως ειναι να ζουμε το σημερα σαν...... αυριο.

 :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

το σημερα μου ομως κρινακο ειναι ζοφερο....

----------


## krino

υπομονη και υπομονη και υπομονη,
συν σχεδια.....

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> το σημερα μου ομως κρινακο ειναι ζοφερο....


υπαρχουν κατι φοβερα γυαλια που λεγονται ψυχοθεραπεια!  :Smile: 

λολ πετραν αντιγραφω το χιουμορ σου!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by krino_
> υπομονη και υπομονη και υπομονη,
> συν σχεδια.....


υπομονη ναι.
σχεδια ναι.
αλλα σημερα ενιωσα οτι παει να ναυαγησει ενα απο τα σχεδια μου.το να βρω δουλεια.
οπως σας εχω πει παω σε ενα κεντρο οπου προωθουν ατομα με ψυχολογικα προβληματα στην αγορα εργασιας.
αυτο το θελω οσο τπτ αλλο αυτη τη στιγμη.
θα με βοηθησει πολλαπλως.
ομως απο οτι μου ειπαν δεν μπορουν να μου εξασφαλισουν στα σιγορα οτι θα μου βρουν εργασια.τους ειπα εχω ελπιδες?
και μου απαντησαν οτι δεν ξερουν :Frown: 
υπαρχει βεβαια και η εναλλακτικη λυση για να βγαλω καποια χρηματα να παω σε επιδοτουμενο σεμιναριο(κεκ).

λενε οτι η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια.
ελπιζω να μην πεθανω πριν πεθανει η ελπιδα...

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> σημερα προσθεσαμε και το topamac.
> στεναχωριεμαι απο τη μια γιατι ειμαι φορτωμενη με πολλα φαρμακα αλλα απο την αλλη εχουμε δυο πλεονεκτηματα με αυτο το φαρμακο.
> 
> ειναι σταθεροποιητης αρα λογικα καταπολεμαει την καταθλιψη και ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!!
> ΑΜΗΝ γιατι το να εισαι ευτραφης ειναι απο μονος του ενας λογος καταθλιψης.



το τοπαμάκ όντως κόβει την όρεξη!
καλά αποτελέσματα.
να φτιάξει και λίγο η ψυχολογία.

καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι στο φόρουμ!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου :Smile:

----------

